
The Toughest Triage – Allocating Ventilators in a Pandemic - bookofjoe
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMp2005689
======
bookofjoe
>... the number of patients needing ventilation could range between 1.4 and 31
patients per ventilator.

